# Tegu wake up thread.



## LouDog760 (Feb 26, 2009)

Well since its getting close to that time of the year again, I decided to make this thread so people can post an updates on there Tegu's when they wake up. Pictures, videos anything! This will be a great way for people on this forum to see how everyone's Tegu's have grown, look, etc. I hope you guys fill this thread up!

:fc


----------



## Kazzy (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll have pics/vids up tomorrow of Abeni and Aidan. They've started moving around a bit


----------



## Azaleah (Feb 26, 2009)

My tegu never wanted to go to sleep. I mean he's been eating less than normal, but he ate all winter, and has been digging and moving and tipping his water bowl over all winter XD


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 26, 2009)

Our Blues only slow down, they get up most days for a little while.

Our big male Red woke up 2 weeks ago and went right into shed! He's almost white! And hungry!!!!!


----------



## RehabRalphy (Feb 26, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> Our Blues only slow down, they get up most days for a little while.
> 
> Our big male Red woke up 2 weeks ago and went right into shed! He's almost white! And hungry!!!!!



So does this bust the myth about Tegus being able to breed if they dont hibernate?


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 26, 2009)

RehabRalphy said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > Our Blues only slow down, they get up most days for a little while.
> ...


It does for the Blues!!!!! :woot


----------



## LouDog760 (Feb 26, 2009)

Cool keep it coming!


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok, I went out and took some pics today, just keep in mind mine are dirty, lol. Most of them are younger tegus, but there were a few adults out as well.


----------



## LouDog760 (Feb 28, 2009)

Awesome, Bobby!


----------



## Beasty (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice pix Bobby!! Who's the fat guy in the 1st pic?


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 28, 2009)

That be my dirty Ice monster, lol.


----------



## Beasty (Feb 28, 2009)

COOL! Another one down look like my girly a bit. (5009)
And the one in 4986 looks cool too! Stripes and a burnt nose with a goldish coloration. That's pretty unusual. Seems I saw a couple of yours with stripes. Is that genetic..or proven out yet?


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 7, 2009)

Beasty said:


> COOL! Another one down look like my girly a bit. (5009)
> And the one in 4986 looks cool too! Stripes and a burnt nose with a goldish coloration. That's pretty unusual. Seems I saw a couple of yours with stripes. Is that genetic..or proven out yet?



Not yet, they will not be able to breed until 2010, they will be two years old in June.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 7, 2009)

Here are some more of my dirty tegus, they don't looks so great after sleeping in the sand all winter. They should start to shed soon and I can get better pics.


----------



## Bentley83 (Mar 7, 2009)

Pretty cool pictures Bobby, In picture 4991 that looks exactly like my female tegu. All fat on her sides when laying down. What happen to her back? 

Chris


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 8, 2009)

Bentley83 said:


> Pretty cool pictures Bobby, In picture 4991 that looks exactly like my female tegu. All fat on her sides when laying down. What happen to her back?
> 
> Chris



That female had an abscess on her back, I found it late last summer and cut out the dead flesh, she now has a scar there.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 8, 2009)

Here are more that are awake now:


----------



## Bentley83 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey Bobby, Thats really cool its almost that time of year. Are any of them eating yet? I know my male is starting to eat but the female is not im a little worried just because of the follicles if she has any. The picture of that female with the scare on her back looks like my female all huge.

Chris


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 8, 2009)

When she gets ready she will lay, as long as she is with a male she should'ent absorb the follicles.


----------



## Bentley83 (Mar 8, 2009)

Im just going to wait it out and get some hay and keep an eye on her, I guess its still a little early. What are your tegus doing are any of them eating? Tomorrow I will try and take a picture of her.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 11, 2009)

well the nice colors are starting to show, some of mt tegus are starting to shed the ugly stained skins:


----------



## LouDog760 (Mar 12, 2009)

Awesome pictures, Bobby! But guys this thread can be used for everyone, lets see those Tegus!


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 16, 2009)

My guys started showing themselves last week, so today I decided to turn on all the lights to make it official! 

Just in time to celebrate good ole' St. Patrick's Day!!! :bud :cheers :tomu uke :wnw 

I just transferred them into their new enclosure. They explored for about an hour and then seemed to settle a little bit, so I offered them some food. They both ate and now happily basking off their meals. I'll try and get pics up later.


----------



## LouDog760 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice, bump this to the top!


----------



## Beasty (Mar 20, 2009)

My lil girly Extreme surfaced for a drink today. I opened the blinds and turned on the lights and it worked! Now to see if it's going to stick and hopefully her boyfriend comes out too. She wouldn't eat but had a nice long drink. Hopefully I'll have a chance to get some nice pix here soon.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 21, 2009)

Beasty said:


> My lil girly Extreme surfaced for a drink today. I opened the blinds and turned on the lights and it worked! Now to see if it's going to stick and hopefully her boyfriend comes out too. She wouldn't eat but had a nice long drink. Hopefully I'll have a chance to get some nice pix here soon.



Awesome, I can't wait to see some pictures!!


----------



## axeslinger39 (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes!Spring had sprung and my young B&W tegus woke from her long sleep since late Oct and showd her old skin in her tank with her head & tounge flickering!I took her out of the closet and out in the open with a fresh misting and water and heat lamp.Just gunna wait and see then prepare for a feed..She showd a bit huffy when slowly going to change water in her bowl but I am sure ok to start enjoying her again..Axe


----------



## Beasty (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok, here's my tiny little girly Extreme. She was a bit dry(though humidity has been maintained at 60%+-) and as expected had a nice long drink. I tried to offer turkey but she'd have none of it. No sign of her nor boyfriend today. Hopefully they'll be up and about, hogging out here soon.
Here's the pic:


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 21, 2009)

nice! be sure and get pics of the boy when he gets up!


----------



## axeslinger39 (Mar 21, 2009)

First meal after long winter sleep.Spring is a great thing.....Axe


----------



## rule6660 (Mar 23, 2009)

Aceous FINELY woke up 














:roon


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 23, 2009)

Dang, hes looking nice! :-D


----------



## rule6660 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks :-D


----------



## Beasty (Mar 23, 2009)

Beautiful boy you have there! :mrgreen: 
I wish mine would decide to get up already...and stay up!
It's snowing AGAIN today so I guess they know what they're doing.
Even my blue is only up for a few hours at a time. Oh well, soon enough it will be hot as heck outside and we'll be wishing for cooler weather and a reprieve from the food bill. C'est la vie!


----------



## rule6660 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks, We had a little bit of snow yesterday but not too much. My females are starting to wake up also.


----------



## akward_silence91 (Mar 23, 2009)

ok , so mine woke up today, but I didn't have time to take pics, so tomorrow will have to do. However, since I don't have the time to go browsing through all the past threads and this has been nagging me for sometime (cause I think I read it somewhere): should i wait for a few days before I feed him?


----------



## LouDog760 (Mar 24, 2009)

Awesome pictures guys, keep this thread alive!


----------



## Filphfio (Mar 27, 2009)

mine woke up last week, now there back down again, I see one of them every so often. They ate once last week, anyone else have there Tegu go back down after there wake up? Is there something I'm missing?!


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 27, 2009)

Our Blue's don't hibernate, they slow down. They were up more often 2 or 3 weeks ago but I haven't seen them since!!


----------



## Kharnifex (Mar 27, 2009)

not sure if i've piped in yet, but jokers is fully awake, eating 2x a day and doubling weight it allmost seems weekly. groxy is still adjusted to wake up when i get home from work, but sleeps a ton more than joker.

jokers an 08 extreme btw


----------



## RehabRalphy (Mar 27, 2009)

rule6660 said:


> Aceous FINELY woke up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is one beautiful tegu!


----------



## rule6660 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks!! He would be a Varnyard special


----------



## Beasty (Mar 27, 2009)

:roon WE HAVE TEGUS!
The Extremes are now awake! Hopefully they will stay up.
Neither would eat today but I put them in a tub of warm water for a nice little soak to rehydrate. I got overall length measurements and pix too.

The male is only 16 1/2 inches overall.














The female is a petite 14 1/2 inches.





I did take more of her but this is the only one that turned out decent.

I also got measurements on the new hybrid at 20 inches overall.
And Belle the blue tegu is 26 inches now.
:idea: Now if I could only introduce them all and take a shot in graduating size!


----------



## LouDog760 (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome pictures guys! Keep them coming!


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 28, 2009)

Looking good, man they are sure pretty animals!!


----------



## LouDog760 (Apr 18, 2009)

Last Bump


----------

